# BK virus - Does anyone know what the proper



## ckstein (Oct 7, 2009)

Does anyone know what the proper dx code for BK virus, or BK cystitis is? I have been using 595.9 and 079.89. Just wondering, since there isn't a specific code for it,  is this as close as I am going to get.


----------

